# Autónomo or cooperativa?



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey guys


So I've got my NIE (that's all at the moment) and my job wants me to start Monday woo woo! However I've still need some help:

Firstly is this possible to start on Monday? 

Secondly I understand that I now have to register as autónomo at the hacienda, can anyone tell me how much this costs and what forms I need to fill in?

Thirdly the next is that I need a bank account.

Once those two are done I can register with the social security office (again does this pay and what forms do I need?)

I was trying to have a service help me set this up but they quoted a ridiculous amount to do so and most were charges from the government which I found hard to believe.

Now finally, there is one other option which seems to be perfect but I really don't know much about it:
cooperativaonline.com 

This is a service all my teaching friends who are contracting use, has anyone used this before?

Thanks guys


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

BigDeezel said:


> Hey guys
> 
> 
> So I've got my NIE (that's all at the moment) and my job wants me to start Monday woo woo! However I've still need some help:
> ...


comments above


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

BigDeezel said:


> Hey guys
> 
> 
> So I've got my NIE (that's all at the moment) and my job wants me to start Monday woo woo! However I've still need some help:
> ...


It doesn't cost anything to go to the tax offices and social security to set yourself up as a self employed teacher. They give you the forms and will help you fill them out. You do have to pay a cuota every month and that depends on age and if you're a first time self employed worker. I pay @ 270€ a month, but the first few months have a greatly reduced rate.
I would ask the school or some of your friends who you say are self employed teachers to help you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It doesn't cost anything to go to the tax offices and social security to set yourself up as a self employed teacher. They give you the forms and will help you fill them out. You do have to pay a cuota every month and that depends on age and if you're a first time self employed worker. I pay @ 270€ a month, but the first few months have a greatly reduced rate.
> I would ask the school or some of your friends who you say are self employed teachers to help you.


I agree that it's perfectly possible to do it all yourself, even if you don't speak much Spanish, especially if you have easy access to the tax office.

I admit that I use a gestor though. Our tax office (& just about every other 'official' office) is in the next town, I don't drive & the public transport is dreadful - so I'd have to take half a day off work any time I needed to visit one.

He charged me about 100€ to set me up, though that was some years ago. I only pay him 50€ +IVA per month though & they deal with all my tax returns & ad hoc questions I might have - so it's worth every cent to me to pay


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

Wow that's really great, thanks!

So the next step is the tax office then..?? Great!

One thing about the taxes, I know work will withhold 9% and I have to pay social security (out of interest do I have to pay s.s?, again someone mentioned that it's not compulsory), is the "cuota" on top of all those too as is so that's quite a bit...

Thanks again


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

My gestor charges me €30 every three months because I've very few receipts to put through.

I get a retention of 7% but I think that goes up....

Yes you do have to pay SS..... when you start it's much reduced €50 odd euro pm for the first 6 months then incremental increases over the next 18. I've just started paying the full amount this month


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

That's really great to hear that it will be reduced.

I'm currently looking at gestors as I've been told (by an overpriced expat service) that the NIE registration has an additional step which is registering it... I'm not sure if this is true but if so I have no idea how.

My plan for tomorrow to register as autónomo is as follows:

First visit the Hacienda and fill out appropriate paperwork (still gathering what forms they are any advice would be great).

Second visit the seguridad de social and repeat above process. (again not sure what paperwork I need)

I think this is very doable but if anyone has any advice whether I'm missing a step or overlooking something please let me know as I am doing this for the first time and on my own. 
I would have gone to a gestor but after being quoted €300 by an expat service (€60 for the NIE) it seems to make sense to try it on my own. Nevertheless if anyone can recommend a gestor in Estepona area that would be great too lol


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

BigDeezel said:


> That's really great to hear that it will be reduced.
> 
> I'm currently looking at gestors as I've been told (by an overpriced expat service) that the NIE registration has an additional step which is registering it... I'm not sure if this is true but if so I have no idea how.


There is no such process as 'registering an NIE'. Once you have your NIE certificate that's it.

However, once autonomo, you should register as resident (EX18).


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

I speak Spanish and still prefer a GESTOR to deal with all that stuff 
I could do it myself I guess, but I'm sure I'll make mistakes and end up paying "multas" lol..
So yes, I'm sticking to my Gestor


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks guys

Coincidentally about 15 minutes after writing this post the gestor I contacted last week called me. Recommended by other teachers where I will be working, he will register me and file paperwork etc for €50 euros; seems like the best option.

Next step bank account which I'm slightly concerned as I'm still quite new here and only proof of address I have is from a SIM card company...

Thanks again guys


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

BigDeezel said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Coincidentally about 15 minutes after writing this post the gestor I contacted last week called me. Recommended by other teachers where I will be working, he will register me and file paperwork etc for €50 euros; seems like the best option.
> 
> ...


La Caixa has an option for NON Residents, and when u have all the papers the will change it to a "regular" account. That's what I did


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

clarayana said:


> La Caixa has an option for NON Residents, and when u have all the papers the will change it to a "regular" account. That's what I did


Cool, I'll be doing that tomorrow morning 

Thanks!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I agree that it's perfectly possible to do it all yourself, even if you don't speak much Spanish, especially if you have easy access to the tax office.
> 
> I admit that I use a gestor though. Our tax office (& just about every other 'official' office) is in the next town, I don't drive & the public transport is dreadful - so I'd have to take half a day off work any time I needed to visit one.
> 
> He charged me about 100€ to set me up, though that was some years ago. I only pay him 50€ +IVA per month though & they deal with all my tax returns & ad hoc questions I might have - so it's worth every cent to me to pay


I didn't mean to say that I don't recommend a gestor. I don't use one just because I had people who helped me and now know what I'm doing (more or less. Last time I went to sign on I forgot my certificado de registro, but the guy let me off). Also my case is a very simple case with no quarterly returns, VAT etc.
I was just answering the OPs question. There are no charges or minimal charges for signing on at various offices. In fact, I now don't get any forms and the people in the tax office and Social Security put the info directly on to the computer.
Save
Save​


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

clarayana said:


> La Caixa has an option for NON Residents, and when u have all the papers the will change it to a "regular" account. That's what I did


In fact, ANY bank will do just that.

Take a look at Sabadell and their Expansion account.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Go with a gestor it's the better option. Even in the U.K. my husband was self employed and always used an accountant

Good luck with your new job


Edited

Just to say... don't take any prisoners with your gestor. I had to change mine, as the original gestor forgot to sign me back on after going Baja. ( not sure if you know but you can sign off paying SS for a few months a year, not sure if it's 2 or 3 if your not working i.e. School holidays). His mistake could have cost me dearly, however my new guy, sorted everything out no fines, back to normal


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks guys

Yes that Sabadell account does look good however €700 pm is quite a commitment; especially as summer holidays is in two months, however i still might be ok with it.

The other bank was just a standard non res from la caixa as that what my family members have and it might be easier.


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey guys

Quick update: I just opened a key account with Sabadell and it costs €10 euros a month to mantain.

That does seem expensive however I have a 14 day cancellation period which I may take advantage of if a better option is around.... ?


----------

